# What type of horns do these goats have?... Picture Heavy



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

When we purchased our goats last year from a small local petting zoo, the woman told us we were buying pygmys. but once i posted a few pics on here of our females and their cute little babies i was told they look like nigerian dwarfs. after doing alot of research i do agree and i cant believe i didnt realize it sooner. haha. anyways. there are a few things that i have been trying to do research on and cant find any answers.

1. we have males that are the same height but their horns are a bit different and i was wondering if you all could help me figure out where they got their horns from. Pygmy, Nigerian, or another breed? Brownies horns have this big outward curl to them but bubbys horns dont curl as much.

2. Waddles, Is it the buck or the doe that passes this gene? we have a doe that has waddles, but when bred to a buck without her babies dont produce them. When she is bred to a buck with waddles her babies always have them.

anyways here are the horn pictures. first will be Brownie, Then ill post a picture of Bubby our white male.





































and both of our females that do have horns have horns that are pretty straight and get very thin at the end and flat. and then our other female is naturally polled.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I know what kind of horns those are, they are BIG ones! :greengrin:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Gender doesn't matter when it comes to wattles, both bucks and does can have them and pass them (my buck's dam has them, his aire does not, and his twin sister has them and he missed out). As for the horns, I haven't seen nigerians with horns before, but i've seen a pygmy buck woth horns like brownie's. However, i'm not sure if there is much of a difference between the two breeds.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the difference in the horns are just a buck to a doe. My boer bucks horns are much thicker and curl outward, downward. Our Does just curl back and have sharper points because the horns are more thin that the boys are. 

I could be incorrect but that is my guess :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look like Nigerian Dwarfs. :thumb:

Here's some information on wattles that should be helpful: http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/wattles.html
It's a dominant gene, either sire or dam has to have them in order to pass them on...sex doesn't matter.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you look at my pics of my does and my boys on my website...horns vary, my pygmy/nigi wether has an impressive set because he was wethered at 2 years, otherwise, they'd be more like a does. I have a registered nigerian doe with horns and 3 pygmy/nigerian cross does with horns, My beloved Hank was a pygmy and he too had a very impressive set,.


----------

